

A library of JS library - cm-t
http://www.jsdb.io/?sort=trending&

======
hamvocke
Very neat and clear. I found some interesting new libraries while browsing.

I did have a hard time figuring out what those odd numbers on the right side
of each row should indicate, though. Displaying the percent symbol on hover
does not help either. You should provide a tooltip in the individual rows as
you do it in the detail views. Otherwise this number just feels odd,
especially in the "Trending" view.

------
cm-t
Note the "trending" sorting, so it can 'concurrence' HN for its links to new
JS library

------
lewispollard
Would be good if it had a copy & paste field for installing via bower (if
available)

